# Tick Tick Tick, Boom?



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Ever since my 2012 Golf has been a few months old, I have struggled with clutch issues 

These are the videos. These noises are not loud, and the car is running, so I recommend full volume and a quiet room. Head phones might make it easier. Please to enjoy. 

Here is the clutch pedal creaking noise: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noYvA0pFg8s 

Here is the ticking noise: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ97Jdj8zU8 

Here is a demonstration of the ticking stopping, and starting again, when engaging and disengaging the clutch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSvzKC9Hia0 

They finally got it fixed, but I ended up trading it anyway. Deals on 2012 clearance models are just too good! Got a Turbo Beetle.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Man that sucks. The MKVI is really starting to fall short.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Fiat?! 










You're going to regret getting a Fiat. My boss got one and she can't stand all the **** she gets from random people on the street.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Man that sucks. The MKVI is really starting to fall short.


 The mk6 GTI is probably one of the best cars I've ever driven. In terms of interior quality and the hids that point in the direction your turning, very nice for a econobox. Only complaint I have it the exhaust. It sits so low that when bagged or just slammed on coils it bangs on the road.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

All of that is nice, but he's one of half a dozen people I'm aware of that are trading them in because of issues.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> All of that is nice, but he's one of half a dozen people I'm aware of that are trading them in because of issues.


 How many of them are 2.0t tho? I'm thinking about trading the UG Rabbit in for a mk6 gti once the mk7 comes out. 

How can you trade a car in with known transmission problems? They can still come after you if the next buyer points fingers...


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Just the 2.5s, which is a shocker. My 2.5 was pretty solid and usually cars get better over time, not worse.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Just the 2.5s, which is a shocker. My 2.5 was pretty solid and usually cars get better over time, not worse.


 Ya just looking at the new 2.5s you can just tell it was meant as an appliance. VW doesn't like the 2.5 which is why the 2.slow and the 1.8t are making their return.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I :heart: the 2.5l.


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya just looking at the new 2.5s you can just tell it was meant as an appliance. VW doesn't like the 2.5 which is why the 2.slow and the 1.8t are making their return.


 Which is sad, really. The 2.5 is such a great engine with just a couple of tweaks. 84,XXX trouble free miles on mine!


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Rabbit_2.5 said:


> Which is sad, really. The 2.5 is such a great engine with just a couple of tweaks. 84,XXX trouble free miles on mine!


Very strong & well-built motors. But the 2.5l really wasn't developed enough. Kind of ignored by VW.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll race you in my Routan, I'd pull


----------



## Brendon1098 (Oct 17, 2008)

Let me get this strait.... you traded in a VW for a FIAT because of reliability issues... yeah. Good luck on that.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> The mk6 GTI is probably one of the best cars I've ever driven. In terms of interior quality and the hids that point in the direction your turning, very nice for a econobox. Only complaint I have it the exhaust. It sits so low that when bagged or just slammed on coils it bangs on the road.


This is very true


----------



## Bryan-euroho (Nov 9, 2010)

my 2010 jetta 2.5 does a similar noise when im in gear with the clutch in.... and its throwing cels now. wooo here we go


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Actually, Fiat are awesome cars. Took my M3 in for service; got a rental: FIAT (yellow YUCK). But everyone was starring. I'm not sure if they were starring at the car, the color, or the guy driving that yellow car (maybe they thought i'm a bee). 
Anyhow, has some good power-too bad it doesn't have a turbo. The brakes are awesome. Sits so comfortably, and high off the ground. Features are all within reach. 

I'm sorry about our ordeal. Sometimes, you just get a bad apple. I've had my mkv 2.5L jetta for 3 years. Love driving that car. 76k miles later it still drives without any flaws. I just added the M3 because I want to enjoy the fruit of my hard labor, and it is my dream car since I was in nursing school. 

Best wishes to you. Just wait a year or so.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome back. :thumbup:


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> The mk6 GTI is probably one of the best cars I've ever driven. In terms of interior quality and the hids that point in the direction your turning, very nice for a econobox. Only complaint I have it the exhaust. It sits so low that when bagged or just slammed on coils it bangs on the road.


VW also has the audacity to engineer an oil pan that cracks when it hits speed bumps because the car is as low as the width of a cell phone.


----------



## techmonkey (Sep 27, 2007)

After the fact, but my 2.5L has had the same noise from when I bought it new. A ticking/knocking that was fairly loud and would stop when the clutch was depressed. It bothered me to the point where I mentioned it on two separate visits and was told there was no problem. I was sure the TB was going. Now 35K miles later, no meltdown or changes. So maybe the noise you had and that I still have isn't a symptom of a failing part. I'm guessing a failing throw out bearing/clutch would have gone out on me by now. 

Congrats on the 500. We'll probably have one in our driveway at some point. My wife loves the boutique cars, but doesn't like the premium the Mini carries.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

did you ever end up taking the golf back to the dealer to have things checked out after the owner passed you along to the service manager? this is probably your best bet, and if the issues aren't going to fix themselves how else do you plan on solving the problem? the longer you wait, the more likely you'll have to cover the cost of the repair if the clutch goes bad because they'll label it normal wear and tear.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

LampyB said:


> did you ever end up taking the golf back to the dealer to have things checked out after the owner passed you along to the service manager? this is probably your best bet, and if the issues aren't going to fix themselves how else do you plan on solving the problem? the longer you wait, the more likely you'll have to cover the cost of the repair if the clutch goes bad because they'll label it normal wear and tear.


Got it fixed. But ended up trading it for a 2012 Beetle anyway. Clutch was fine, but the car just wasn't me. Much happier now.


----------

